# My beautiful ragdolls



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Meiko & Chayli are my 6 year old ragdolls. They're brothers. Chayli is one big boy, but exactly the size he should be. I get very defensive when people call him fat  Meiko is my little baby, he has the darker face, Chayli is more grey.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

omg stunning.
beautiful cats, too gorgeous for words.
michelle x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

They're gorgeous. Which one's the one with the kidney problems?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!!! GIMME! GIMME! GIMME!! :001_wub: stunning


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous boys I just love Raggies esp,seal bi's ,so thats the other Meeko  and his brother


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Handsome cats.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Meiko is quite certainly the most beautiful Ragdoll I have ever seen. The eyes of Ragdolls always amaze me. You are so lucky!


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Misi said:


> They're gorgeous. Which one's the one with the kidney problems?


It's Meiko, he has the darker colouring.


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Meiko is quite certainly the most beautiful Ragdoll I have ever seen. The eyes of Ragdolls always amaze me. You are so lucky!


I realise people would say I'm biased (although I have two boys) but I've always said that about Meiko. I've never ever seen a cat more beautiful than him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both very cute, lovely blue eyes._


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely babies!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely bi's both blue and seal. we are all biased of our cats so you're not the only one. i have a blue and seal bi too and i too think they are beautiful. in fact all my cats are beautiful. there now thats biased


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

A few more of my boys:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Love the one of Meiko in the bath, quite often I find Milly laid in there.


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

RIP my beautiful Meiko xxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ooo h lisa you must get the colours right in the raggie world chayli is a blue bicolour, grey is a swear word lol


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Have to admit am not really a cat person but they are very pretty, well stunning actually


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

LisaC1985 said:


> RIP my beautiful Meiko xxx


i'm sorry lisa to hear about meiko. i know you put it on here but i cant find where, but i am really sorry, hope his brother is ok


----------



## ChesterCat (Mar 21, 2012)

oh.my.goodness what beautiful eyes! i could stare at them all day *sigh* :001_wub:


----------

